# Help identify this weed



## Benz1302 (Jul 27, 2019)

Help! I cannot get this weed out of my lawn. I live in Dallas, Tx and have a Bermuda lawn. I tried using MSMA Target 6 to kill it but have had no luck. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That looks like spurge to me. I'm not sure how to treat spurge in Bermuda, but there should be good options.
Have a look here, I suggest https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10397


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Three way amine, three way ester, speedzone, power zone, etc. should take care of it.


----------

